# multi touch issue on n7.



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

while browsing the internet on chrome yesterday i noticed that while trying to scroll the screen would just stop and id have to continuously swipe to scroll and it would still scroll a little bit as if it was really laggy. and thats what i took it as lag. i just saw a video on a site that is reporting a multi touch issue. they report it as when playing games the multitouch on one side of the screen stops responding to touch. they used a multi touch app and indeed it was not responding to touch on that side. same isue i have although i dont play games on my n7 so i dont think thats a specific issue i think its a multi touch issue. anyway is this something that could be fized with software updates or should i take the safe route and request a new unit?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Is your screen loose?


----------



## fac7orx (May 24, 2012)

I have noticed the same thing when browsing and scrolling as well. I don't think my screen is loose either as I don't see any visible lifts anywhere and it feels solid around the edges.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

No my screen isn't loose at. Kinda weird its intermittent I don't want to be paranoid but I don't want to wait too long and have Google tell me its too late to exchange. Its been fine today with stock jb browser.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I had a similar issues by with Nova Launcher. It wouldn't accept select and drag on the desktop, if I held it would immediately go to the option of remove or edit. But no testing found a second tap on the screen. So I took out apart and found some real loose screws although I didn't have a bad screen raise on the edge. (It was more than acceptable) but it worked like a charm.. use a guitar pick to pry the back off.. real easy and a quick fix in most cases... horrible build quality from ASUS though


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> I had a similar issues by with Nova Launcher. It wouldn't accept select and drag on the desktop, if I held it would immediately go to the option of remove or edit. But no testing found a second tap on the screen. So I took out apart and found some real loose screws although I didn't have a bad screen raise on the edge. (It was more than acceptable) but it worked like a charm.. use a guitar pick to pry the back off.. real easy and a quick fix in most cases... horrible build quality from ASUS though


that's cool the fix worked. I wouldn't even try that mostly out of principal. I shouldn't have to do anything myself on a brand new tablet. I understand its a budget tab but if you couldn't get it together literally they shouldn't have sold it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> that's cool the fix worked. I wouldn't even try that mostly out of principal. I shouldn't have to do anything myself on a brand new tablet. I understand its a budget tab but if you couldn't get it together literally they shouldn't have sold it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I agree but after prior bad experiences with RMA I don't want to be bothered. To me light bleed is the #1 thing on my list of returnable reasons. My screen has no light bleed issues to speak of and the color is good for LCD. (I'm spoiled by my Galaxy Nexus) I've also got no other issues either. To me it took all of about 5 minutes and I was done


----------

